# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Як-30 и Як-32

## RUSAVIA

Доброго всем времени суток!

Достал я недавно из закромов 2 вакушных набора на самолет Як-32 (давным-давно выпускались харьковской фирмой АВИАСТЕНД), поглядел на них, повертел в руках и ужасть как захотелось это дело собрать. Но вот в чем проблема: фонарь остался только один на 2 самолета, поэтому есть мысль из второго набора собрать учебно-тренировочный Як-30. Покопался в инете, выяснил, что всего этих машин было построено 6: 3 Як-30 и 3 Як-32. Нашел также пару десятков черно-белых фотографий и схем, но на этом все.

ВОПРОС: может кто-то из присутствующих здесь когда-то собирал модели этих изделий или запасался фото- и текстовой информацией по начинке и конструкции?

С уважением,

----------


## MAX

Из чертежей ничего не найдете. Кроме цветных проэкций из книжки "Спортивные самолеты ОКБ Яковлева" ничего нет. Да и они вызывают сомнения. Старых фото немного. Лучше искать фото Як-30, восстановленного в прошлом году. Есть эти фото и на этом сайте и на "стрижах" надо посмотреть.
Сама модель (вакушка) так себе. Делал (клеил) я ее давно - давно. Вызывает сомнения форма носа. И вообще, похоже, что она немного не в том масштабе. Мелклковата моделька.
Если что накопаете, то милости просим. Поделитесь, пожалуйста. Есть идея сделать Як-30 в смоле, но не хватает тех же самых чертежей. Причем, модель можно будет сделать в 72-ом и в 48-ом масштабах.

----------


## RUSAVIA

Нашел в сети 5 довольно качественных фото восстановленного Як-30 с бн 80: 
http://www.airliners.net/search/phot...nct_entry=true

Также на сайте www.airwar.ru скачал чертеж С. Ершова, отмасштабировал его и распечатал, сравнил с моделью и вот что вышло (в мм):

..............Размер с-та.....Размер в 1/72......Размер модели....Размер чертежа
.
Длина..........10135...............140,764...  .............139....................139,5
.
Размах..........9385................130,347.  ...............130....................131

Я считаю что размер модели есть правильный, если погрешность не превышает 0,5...1 мм. В даном случае, на мой взгляд, необходимо сдвинуть киль и крышку двигателя на 1...1,5 мм назад чтоб получить нужную длину модели.

----------


## RUSAVIA

Делюсь имеющейся у меня информацией  :Smile:  :

----------


## RUSAVIA

Вот еще чуточку фото:

----------


## RUSAVIA

Еще партия  :Smile:  :

----------


## Pit

Статья про эти самолёты была напечатана в крыляьх Родины №8 за 1996 год. Чертежи С.Ершова именно оттуда. Там же есть несколько фотографий. Один из самолётов был восстановлен в 2007 году, отсюда и снимки в цвете. Хорошая статья про это была напечатана в журнале Взлёт №1-2 за 2008 год. Посмотрите на их официальном сайте, take-off.ru

----------


## RUSAVIA

Спасибо за информацию, уже номер КР скачал. Интересно, здесь появляются Александр Мелихов, Дмитрий Пичугин и Илья Морозов? На airliners.net они значатся как авторы фотографий восстановленного Як-30.
Еще есть вопрос: какое катапультируемое кресло устанавливалось на Як-30/32? По моим предположениям это КК-1, оно же устанавливалось на L-29, но меня терзают сомнения :Frown:

----------


## RUSAVIA

Еще есть немного графики, в т.ч. и чертеж С. Ершова:

----------


## FLOGGER

> По моим предположениям это КК-1, оно же устанавливалось на L-29,


Я бы не рискнул утверждать, что на  Л-29 стояло КК-1. Похоже на него, но не оно. Скорее всего чехи сделали на его базе какое-то своё кресло. Как оно называлось-пока не нашел.



> но меня терзают сомнения


И правильно терзают. Даже по фото видно, что это кресло шторочного типа, т.е. никак не КК-1. На мой взгляд, следует присмотреться к креслу с Як-25-го. По-моему, ноги растут оттуда.

----------


## RUSAVIA

> Я бы не рискнул утверждать, что на  Л-29 стояло КК-1. Похоже на него, но не оно. Скорее всего чехи сделали на его базе какое-то своё кресло. Как оно называлось-пока не нашел.


Нет, на L-29 стояло КК-1, на тот момент у чехов не было наработок по катапультным креслам, а вот на L-39 они уже ставили свое кресло ВС1

----------


## FLOGGER

Может быть и так, но все-таки они немного отличаются. Вот фото:
А вообще Ваш выбор очень одобряю: самолеты, действительно, очень симпатичные и даже жаль, что никто толком не выпускает модели этих самолетов.

----------


## RUSAVIA

Это просто на L-29 разные сидения стоят. Это все-таки КК-1, но на переднем сидении еще устанавливается рама над заголовником, по-моему для разбивания стекла при катапультировании. а стекло задней кабины кажись отстреливается.

----------


## RUSAVIA

Люди, помогите! Очень нужна инфа на эти аппараты!

----------


## Уокер

> Люди, помогите! Очень нужна инфа на эти аппараты!


Ищите журнал "Авиация и Космонавтика" №1 за 2003 год. Там найдете неплохие чертежи с клепкой и статью.

----------


## RUSAVIA

> Ищите журнал "Авиация и Космонавтика" №1 за 2003 год. Там найдете неплохие чертежи с клепкой и статью.


Большое спасибо за информацию!

----------


## KAJUK

Есть идея сделать Як-30 в смоле, но не хватает тех же самых чертежей. Причем, модель можно будет сделать в 72-ом и в 48-ом масштабах.[/QUOTE]

.Глянул валок на Як-все хорошо,не хватает ниш основных стоек...
А ведь это УНИКАЛЬНЫЙ случай,что бы сохранился самоль с тех времен ,да еще и летный!
Просто ГРЕХ не сделать модель!Причем очень точную!
Если поначалу скромно "проголосил" за один в 72-ом,то теперь точно за пару!
А.К.

----------


## Dmitri

А почему он должен быть не лётный? C ними вроде как ничего такого и не делали. По большому счёту просто законсервировали, и отправили по музеям. Коньюктурщик ты, Саша :Mad: 
А модель делай конечно. Как-никак это кусочек нашей авиационной истории, и с этим не поспоришь. Дело в принципе нужное (хотя я "пас")

----------


## Baiji

http://walkarounds.airforce.ru/avia/...k-30/index.htm

----------


## FLOGGER

> А почему он должен быть не лётный? C ними вроде как ничего такого и не делали.


Так  у нас ни с одним самоолетом "ничего такого и не делали." А не найти не только летного, но и просто, хотя бы прилично, целого.



> По большому счёту просто законсервировали, и отправили по музеям.


Так в этом-то все и дело! Сохранили! Если это так просто, то, что ж другие-то не сохранили, не законсервировали?



> Коньюктурщик ты, Саша


Почему? Поясни, пож.



> А модель делай конечно.


Как я понял, Саня модель делать не собирался.



> Как-никак это кусочек нашей авиационной истории, и с этим не поспоришь. Дело в принципе нужное (хотя я "пас")


Да никто и не спорит.

----------


## Nazar

> Так в этом-то все и дело! Сохранили! Если это так просто, то, что ж другие-то не сохранили, не законсервировали?


Видимо Дмитрий просто не знает что нужно делать что-бы поддерживать самолет в летном состоянии. :Smile: 




> А модель делай конечно.





> *Форумное общение имеет свои особенности, и иногда просто пробегут глазами пару-тройку последних постов, и тут же считают своим долгом как-нибудь это прокомментировать.*


Золотые слова.

----------


## Dmitri

Ребята, теперь модель Як-32 точно надо делать. Немногие самолёты из нашей истории (особенно малоизвестные) удосужились такой чести, чтобы быть столько раз упомянутыми на форуме.
Из дискуссии я выбыл. Но историю подтасовывать тоже не гоже, а факты подтасовки и передергивания фактов в известной истории имеют место быть. Только кто-то их увидел, а кто-то нет. А кто-то видеть просто не желает. Тут уж кому как больше нравится.  А вопросов всё равно остаётся в разы больше чем ответов.

----------


## Scale-Master

Да, идея очень хорошая, модельку-то сделать. Сам тоже подумывал вылить, да руки пока не доходят. А самое главное - на силиконе блин разоришься!... Или я что-то не догоняю? Может уже альтернативу силикону нашли?

----------


## KAJUK

Есть идея сделать Як-30 в смоле, но не хватает тех же самых чертежей. Причем, модель можно будет сделать в 72-ом и в 48-ом масштабах.[/QUOTE]


Макс,приветствую!
Каковы суммарные результаты опроса?(с разных сайтов)
А.К.

----------


## MAX

> Макс,приветствую!
> Каковы суммарные результаты опроса?(с разных сайтов)
> А.К.



Ну, как и предпологалось, мнения разделились примерно поровну. :Biggrin: 
Но, как известно, такие опросы сильно приблизительны и полной картины не дают. :Frown: 
Могу сообщить только одно, на сегодняшний день  - работа над моделью ведется и вполне успешно. Как в 72-ом, так и в 48-ом масштабах. Пока без подробностей. Извините. :Redface:

----------


## CINN

> Могу сообщить только одно, на сегодняшний день  - работа над моделью ведется и вполне успешно. Как в 72-ом, так и в 48-ом масштабах. Пока без подробностей. Извините.


Это радует.
Ибо, в самом деле, непонятно получается- всякие пепелацы серии "Люфт-46", которые даже не летали, делаются пачками, а наше, даже не пошедшее в серию, обходится стороной.
Теперь хоть что-то будет.

----------


## KAJUK

Могу сообщить только одно, на сегодняшний день  - работа над моделью ведется и вполне успешно. Как в 72-ом, так и в 48-ом масштабах. Пока без подробностей. Извините. :Redface: [/QUOTE]


И это радует!!!!
А.К.

----------


## MAX

Вот немного подробностей. :Biggrin:   Пока Як-30 1/72. Первая смоляная (черновая)отливка с полимерных корок.

----------


## Любомирский

Интересно. 
Это для себя или в планах, все же, решили выпустить?

----------


## KAJUK

> Вот немного подробностей.  Пока Як-30 1/72. Первая смоляная (черновая)отливка с полимерных корок.


Значит надо расчищать местечко... :Wink: 
А.К.

----------


## Kasatka

=) неплохо =)

а 48-й когда?

----------


## Scale-Master

48 сразу 2 возьму! Как только, так на ЛС сообщение скиньте.

----------


## MAX

Спокойствие, только спокойствие! :Smile: 
Все будет, но не все сразу. И 48-ой подтянется. То, что на фото, это только самое начало. До конечного товарного вида еще далеко. Кое-какие моменты в деле появления на свет моделей этих самолетов будут, несомненно, здесь озвучены.
Короче запасаемся терпением, расчищаем полки и копим денежки. :Biggrin:

----------


## Pit

Самый животрепещущий для меня вопрос: а как будут в наборе сымитированы те самые коварные, сложной формы сеточки, что закрывают воздухозаборники на снимках с фотосессии? И будут ли они сымитированы в "базовом наборе" вообще?

----------


## Scale-Master

> Самый животрепещущий для меня вопрос: а как будут в наборе сымитированы те самые коварные, сложной формы сеточки, что закрывают воздухозаборники на снимках с фотосессии? И будут ли они сымитированы в "базовом наборе" вообще?


Травлёнка! - и все проблемы решены.

----------


## Scale-Master

> Спокойствие, только спокойствие!
> Все будет, но не все сразу. И 48-ой подтянется. То, что на фото, это только самое начало. До конечного товарного вида еще далеко. Кое-какие моменты в деле появления на свет моделей этих самолетов будут, несомненно, здесь озвучены.
> Короче запасаемся терпением, расчищаем полки и копим денежки.


Толко не на пару лет с 48 откладывайте, ОК? Пара месяцев я думаю уместно, или?

----------


## Kasatka

Травленка - это не то чем, когда либо занималась Неомега.. 
может они с кем-нить скентуются на этой почве.. хотелось бы =)

----------


## Scale-Master

> Травленка - это не то чем, когда либо занималась Неомега.. 
> может они с кем-нить скентуются на этой почве.. хотелось бы =)


...ну когда-то стоит над этим задуматься и найти нужных партнеров.

----------


## Pit

> Травлёнка! - и все проблемы решены.


Хороший вариант, но уж больно форма у этих сеточек хитрая. 
http://walkarounds.airforce.ru/avia/..._yak-30_52.jpg
Только если делать из нескольких сегментов, а потом гнуть, гнуть и гнуть... Жуть...

----------


## Carrey

Чайное ситечко попилить и проволочек напаять, на окантовку полоски из алюминия, выгибать на выточеной из дерева болванке.

----------


## MAX

А вот новое обновление! :Biggrin: 
Кто хотел в 48-ом размере? Пожалуйста. Пока Як-32.
На фото полимерные "корки" по которым, после соответствующей обработки, будут лится детали из смолы. О, как!

----------


## Kasatka

=) Макс! Здорово! Я записываюсь на одну модель! =)

----------


## MAX

Очередные новости проэкта "Як-30 (32)"
Для 72-го масштаба уже готово кресло и фонарь кабины. В плане давать в комплекте модели два фонаря - один с переплетом, а второй чистый (для эстетов). :Wink:

----------


## Scale-Master

Как дело в 1:48 продвигается?

----------


## MAX

> Как дело в 1:48 продвигается?


Нормально. Пока все по плану.

----------


## MAX

Свежие новости!!!
Процесс продвигается. Уже готовы декали для 72-го и 48-го масштабов. На одном листе варианты для Як-30 и Як-32, на выбор. Предусмотрены практически все варианты окраски, номеров и технических надписей. Плюс один вариант с регистром "RA" - на Як-32 на момент подьема после восстановления в этом году. Отсутствует только вариант окраски Як-30, который находится в Монино.

----------


## Scale-Master

COOL!!!

Ну а на сколько же килограмов рублей будет тянуть 48 размер? Ну хоть приблезительно.

----------


## MAX

> COOL!!!
> 
> Ну а на сколько же килограмов рублей будет тянуть 48 размер? Ну хоть приблезительно.


Я, конечно, не уполномочен комментировать политику ценообразования. Не мое это дело. Но уверен, что в 48-ом Як-32 будет никак не дороже "Туннана".  :Wink:

----------


## oleg_D

Не вижу привычного логотипа в правом нижнем углу...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Котков Андрей

Отчего-же, мы печатали, просто не подписались.

----------


## Scale-Master

> Я, конечно, не уполномочен комментировать политику ценообразования. Не мое это дело. Но уверен, что в 48-ом Як-32 будет никак не дороже "Туннана".


Извеняюсь... а что это за зверь такой "Туннана"???  :Confused:

----------


## MAX

1. Уверен, что отсутствие каких-либо логотипов, в данном случае, никоим образом не сказывается ни на качестве ни на репутации фирмы производителя. :Tongue: 
2. "Туннан" - это шведский реактивный истребитель SAAB J-29 "TUNNAN". Модель этого самолета в 48-ом масштабе производит фирма НеОмега.
http://www.neomega-resin.com/tunan.htm
Цена Яка в России будет меньше той цыфры, которую можно увидеть на указанной страничке. :Wink:

----------


## Scale-Master

> 1. Уверен, что отсутствие каких-либо логотипов, в данном случае, никоим образом не сказывается ни на качестве ни на репутации фирмы производителя.
> 2. "Туннан" - это шведский реактивный истребитель SAAB J-29 "TUNNAN". Модель этого самолета в 48-ом масштабе производит фирма НеОмега.
> http://www.neomega-resin.com/tunan.htm
> Цена Яка в России будет меньше той цыфры, которую можно увидеть на указанной страничке.


Оооо... вот как? Не удивительно что не спознал зверька. Не в упрёк конечно, но я всегда был "за" то что-бы иносранцы писались иносраными буквами, понимается легче что ввиду имеется.

----------


## boroda

> 1. Уверен, что отсутствие каких-либо логотипов, в данном случае, никоим образом не сказывается ни на качестве ни на репутации фирмы производителя.
> 2. "Туннан" - это шведский реактивный истребитель SAAB J-29 "TUNNAN". Модель этого самолета в 48-ом масштабе производит фирма НеОмега.
> http://www.neomega-resin.com/tunan.htm
> Цена Яка в России будет меньше той цыфры, которую можно увидеть на указанной страничке.


Да, осталось только дождаться, пока "неомега" начнёт продажи в России... Судя по поставкам дополнений - ООООООООООЧЕНЬ не скоро...  :Frown:

----------

